# one of the highest buildings in Kazakhstan is in the fire, going down in few moments



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

what a pity.... 

around 138 meters..

30.5.2006
i can see it from my window... what a pity


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow thats awful. 
I hope it isnt too bad.

On the bright side, thats a nice pic.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

finished last year


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Wow thats awful.
> I hope it isnt too bad.
> 
> On the bright side, thats a nice pic.


well... it´s in the whole building is in the fire now....


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

two days ago...


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn.. what's it like now? I'm guessin there's loads of onlookers & media crew. Thanks for the pics.
This is Almaty right?


----------



## centreoftheuniverse (Nov 16, 2005)

Can concrete burn?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

ASTANA (Reuters) - Kazakhstan's tallest building, affectionately known to locals as "the cigarette lighter" due to its shape, lived up to its name on Tuesday when it caught fire.

Flames and smoke could be seen pouring out of the top of the 38-storey building which houses the ministries of industry, information and communications in the capital Astana's government quarter.

There were no official reports of injuries and there was no immediate word on the cause of the blaze. Firemen at the scene said all those inside the building had been evacuated.

Kazakh President Nursultan Nazarbayev moved the capital of his Central Asian state 1,000 km (600 miles) to the north from leafy Almaty to Astana in 1997. Billions of Kazakhstan's oil revenues have been spent on new buildings.



Residents of Astana, a town with howling winds that is scorchingly hot in the summer and suffers subzero temperatures in the winter, have nicknames for many of the new buildings.

A huge residential block on the bank of the Ishem river is called the "Titanic", the economics ministry building is called "The Dollar" and a tower with an egg on top meant to represent the nation's development is called "Lollipop".


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Kind of weird that it was finished just last year and has already been torched.


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Where can we find Kazakhstan's developments' in this forum?


----------



## Ydlar (Apr 20, 2006)

How is it now?


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Stanpolitan said:


> Where can we find Kazakhstan's developments' in this forum?


You have some threads on Russian forum.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

yesterday evening after the fire






















































this morning 31/05/06


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

That's too bad  Good thing though no one was killed


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

That was one mighty fire. The flames just went straight down the back bone of the building. At least there were no fatalities.

PS. Did you see that fireman at the top of the crane! You would never get me that high in a poxy little box with a hose...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Would that be structurally unstable/have to be pulled down?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Yikes....


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll post a BBC article on this at "In the News"


----------



## drmadham (Oct 1, 2004)

really sad..


----------

